# The Hedgehog Is Back !!



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Have just dragged myself home from work, hurting, shattered, hot, sweaty and stinking... however.


I get to my (back) garden gate to find a prickly not so little visitor, anointing over something ahaha I was like "nooo way". Since seeing him/her in my garden a couple of months back, I have always had water out (in the back garden) but I quickly came running in and stuck 2 more bowls of water out, so now have 1 in the back garden, 1 in the front garden and another just outside of the back garden gate.


Unfortunately I don't have anything suitable for it to eat so can't put any food out 


It got me thinking... would it do more harm than good to put little posters up or post them through peoples doors to make them aware that there is at least 1 hedgehog resident and encourage them to leave out water and cat food, along with a little bit of information on what to feed and what not to feed??? The whole "no milk or bread business" ???


It's just, I don't know any of my neighbours and I don't know if they have seen the hedgehog/s in their gardens and I wouldn't want somebody to think ohh I will bread or milk out or anything else that isn't suitable for the HUGE fella/lady.


That is a good idea yes / no?? Or am I just taking it a little bit too far ???


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

lol prob a bit too far (tho congrats on hedgehogs... none here for years!)

You could make some anon info posters though :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree, probably a tad too far, but now is the time when hedgehogs need food put out for them, because we've had so little rain the ground will be hard and the worms will be deep and so difficult to find. So if you know it's coming into your garden then you do it and it'll come back when it's hungry.

Didn't you have any chicken, cheese or mince you could have put out if you didn't have any cat/dog food? Don't forget they also eat chopped peanuts and raisins.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I found one snuggled up in my garage today - I left the door ajar tonight and put water and food down and it is still there - it is pouring with rain here so I didnt know whether to leave him and see if he goes on his own tonight !

I have a few visit the garden on a regular basis


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

He has made a den under my log crate - he has found 2 socks a flannel and a woolie hat that had fallen onto the floor from the tumble dryer

He had eaten a plate of cat biscuits meal worms and nuts tonight so I have kept the door shut 

I don't know whether to leave him or put him out when this nasty westher changes !!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I have moved now to Grays. Hope whoever is at my "old house" appreciates having such an amazing animal living right on their doorstep!


----------

